# I'm new and confused [Cyprus Grande Villas ]



## Donaldlee (Nov 14, 2014)

I am in the process of purchasing week 22/1-52 float, annual, 2Bed/ 2Bath, at Cyprus Grande Villas in Lake Buena Vista, Florida. I also am purchasing 2500 flex rights (wk 40 41 float annual) at Grande Villas from another gentleman.(Both are resales)
We recently stayed there and really enjoyed the room, location and staff, so my plan is to vacation there each year. I would like to stay during week 42 and I thought I could get and use the points to either add a couple of days to my week or maybe upgrade to a 3 bed/3 bath. I don't know if this is possible or not. Do I have to belong to a vacation club or what?
Can I save extra points? Where do you do this? Can I even join a Club where I have resales only?
This may sound silly to a seasoned owner, but I have no idea how it all works. Looking forward to hearing from you, Don J


----------



## gmarine (Nov 15, 2014)

You are better off not buying anything until you know the answers to all your questions. Any deal you are making will still be there. Orlando weeks are easy to come by for next to nothing. Take your time and learn before you buy.


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

Your right, that's what I should have done, but I am committed to buy these two (I've signed purchase agreements), and am now trying to catch up. Don


----------



## Tia (Nov 15, 2014)

Is there anything in the contracts that mention if you decide to cancel?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2014)

Agreement or no agreement, if you signed a contract with the resort within the last 7 days, it is your right to rescind. That is, to cancel, and set the sale back to before it happened.

After you do that, study at TUG U. Get the answers to your questions. You may well find out as so many have that you can buy far more vacation for literally pennies on the dollar. If it turns out, after informing yourself of the market, that the 'deal' you agreed to is to your benefit, it will still be available. I guarantee it.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 15, 2014)

For units purchased in Fla you have 10 days to rescind, even resales.  If that language is not in your purchase agreement you have one year to rescind.


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't get me wrong I'm pleased with the deals I signed up for. They total under $2,000.00, including 2015 maintenance fees for both. Now I'm interested in how to use them most efficiently, or for that matter how to use them at all. (which isn't easy when you don't know the basics) Thanks, Don J


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2014)

I guess I misunderstood. Nothing unusual. Do you belong to an exchange company (RCI or II)? Is there an internal exchange? You might call at the desk and ask how to trade one week that you own for another- you said it is a floater, which means that at some date - commonly 9 months to a year in advance of when you want to book, you email or call or write to the resort and reserve your preferred week(s). You indicate that your deeded week is #22. That's really just a formality if it floats. You may have to ask if unused days roll over to the next use year, or if it's a 'use them or lose them' situation. You may also ask if 'bonus time' is available to add onto your reservations, and what it costs. Same deal if you want to change the size unit you reserve.

Sorry I can't be more specific, but most of the questions you ask need to be answered by the resort people.

Jim


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

No that's great, I think my questions may be too early to ask at the resort, ( have called), as they want my id number which I don't have yet (or I haven't been in contact with the right department yet). Starting to realize there are very few general rules to go by. Thanks for trying, it is actually a help to know what direction I should be heading in. Thanks, Don J


----------



## theo (Nov 15, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Agreement or no agreement, if you signed a contract with the resort within the last 7 days, it is your right to rescind. That is, to cancel, and set the sale back to before it happened. <snip>



Jim: Florida law actually provides *10* days (not 7) to rescind, but I did not interpret the OP input as wanting to reverse these (resale) transactions anyhow.


----------



## theo (Nov 15, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> For units purchased in Fla you have 10 days to rescind, even resales.  *If that language is not in your purchase agreement you have one year to rescind.*



Hi John: 

I'm not contesting or challenging the (blue highlighted) point you have stated above; it is just quite simply *news* to me.
Do you have a statutory cite to which you can refer on this particular "one year" portion of FL rescission law terms? Where / how did you happen to learn of it?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2014)

7 days, 10 days, mox nix. It appears the OP is buying resale from a private party so a rescission is probably not applicable.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2014)

theo said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I'm not contesting or challenging the (blue highlighted) point you have stated above; it is just quite simply *news* to me.
> Do you have a statutory cite to which you can refer on this particular "one year" portion of FL rescission law terms? Where / how did you happen to learn of it?



http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0721/0721.html

721.065 Resale purchase agreements.—




> (c) The following statement in conspicuous type located immediately prior to the space in the contract reserved for the signature of the purchaser:
> You may cancel this contract without any penalty or obligation within 10 days after the date you sign this contract. If you decide to cancel this contract, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to the seller at   (address)  . Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancellation right is void and of no effect. While you may execute all closing documents in advance, the closing, as evidenced by delivery of the deed or other document, before expiration of your 10-day cancellation period, is prohibited.
> 
> (d) The year in which the purchaser will first be entitled to occupancy of a timeshare period associated with the timeshare interest that is the subject of the resale purchase agreement.
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 16, 2014)

theo said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I'm not contesting or challenging the (blue highlighted) point you have stated above; it is just quite simply *news* to me.
> Do you have a statutory cite to which you can refer on this particular "one year" portion of FL rescission law terms? Where / how did you happen to learn of it?



I've seen it and posted it but you can probably find those posts faster than I can.  I get really challenged searching this site. 

 I'm off to my grand daughters baptism right now but when I check in later I will find it if someone else hasn't already done so by then.

EDIT:  I had a few minutes.

Here

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...RL=0700-0799/0721/0721PARTIContentsIndex.html

and here, the very bottom

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0721/Sections/0721.065.html


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2014)

Your answers to your questions about DRI, points saved, exchanging into other  DRI resorts and your other DRI concerns can be found in the 2015 Diamond Club membership directoty. I believe it is online.

Suggestion only..I would contact DRI by their toll free telephone number or
 by email ASAP to clear up all your concerns. 

You also need to ask them did you purchase  The Club membership plan and how many points do you own.?PLease call Las Vegas toll free telephone ASAP to answer all your concerns. 

Good luck..


----------



## theo (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks to tschwa2 and csxjohn for providing those FL statute cites. Very interesting --- and certainly good for the timeshare consumer in FL. 

I somehow completely missed that "one year" language when those FL statutes were revised a year or so ago.


----------

